# CD Cover possibility



## ces (Oct 13, 2007)

OK; I need your replies, I have to produce a simple CD cover shot for a single release for a musician, the song is "Butterly" ...this is what I have so far...one of many shots to choose from, thanks for you eyes!:hail:


----------



## ces (Oct 13, 2007)

OK; I need your replies, I have to produce a simple CD cover shot for a single release for a musician, the song is "Butterfly" ...this is what I have so far...one of many shots to choose from, thanks for you eyes!:hail:


----------



## Anita (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you're on to something! How about put the butterfly up higher; I don't think I like it over the hands.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 13, 2007)

i think the butterfly is out of place
if you put it up in the left corner but kinna like a indent sorta deal so it kinna just blends in it would fit in nicely


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2007)

Threads merged - no need to start the same thread twice, it only clutters the forums, ok?


----------



## ces (Oct 13, 2007)

Higher? Where?? I cant take away from the talent, it has to be vague, it cant be dominant nor secluded...the hands are where it is written...explain please...thanks for your input


----------



## ces (Oct 13, 2007)

what?


----------



## ces (Oct 13, 2007)

oh, sorry..lol. yeah my net is slow at times..


----------



## Foffen (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the butterfly would have been a much greater idea if it was b/w and smaller. That way you could have made some more butterflies, and made it look like a part of the picture. The way it is now, makes it look like it's misplaced, and at first glance it looks like he has some kind of extremely customized guitar.

One more thing.. It should be more squared if you are to use it on an album cover.

Fo


----------



## ces (Oct 13, 2007)

Squaring the photo is not a problem, it also has to be a bit smaller for the CD, the butterfly is the problem, by demand, it can't be dominant, so I cant make it part of the pic like a background, but it has to be a statement, I have tried placing the butterfly different areas, but I cant find a perfect place for it...the shot of the artist had already been selected, so I can use a different pic now, any more suggestions?? This has to be turned in Monday...thanks in advance...Im sweating here..:blushing:


----------



## Rebecca V (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it would look better if the butterfly was transparent.


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you should consider re-shooting this and lighting it differently.  Get the flash off camera if you must use flash.  Try natural light.  Go outside on an overcast day.  Have the subject engage the camera.   He looks depressed.


----------



## ces (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't re-shoot, the shot has already been selected. the butterfly, if transparent, does not make a statement, its a pickle, the song is a tearjerker, for crying out loud, lol; so I don't have much left, it has to be this shot and the butterfly has to be somewhere in this shot, for something simple, it has become very difficult...thanks all:blushing:


----------



## just x joey (Oct 13, 2007)

put the butterfly in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Lau (Oct 13, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> I think you should consider re-shooting this and lighting it differently.  Get the flash off camera if you must use flash.  Try natural light.  Go outside on an overcast day.  Have the subject engage the camera.   He looks depressed.



I agree with that. The shadows and the highlights make it look amateur. The expression is sad but not natural. I like the colors you choose, but I also find that the photo is too sharp for matching the frame and color effects...

If you can't re shot, then try something really simple as a white background, a guitar and the butterfly over it, a nice font for the title and author. Zen it up! hehe

Good luck!


----------



## digital flower (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you have go with lower left corner as suggested or remove it. It doesn't look good where it is now. I wish you had removed the capo from the top of the guitar, it is annoying, as is its shadow.


----------



## ces (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Digital Matt* 

 
_I think you should consider re-shooting this and lighting it differently. Get the flash off camera if you must use flash. Try natural light. Go outside on an overcast day. Have the subject engage the camera. He looks depressed._
 			 		 	 	 I agree with that. The shadows and the highlights make it look amateur. The expression is sad but not natural. I like the colors you choose, but I also find that the photo is too sharp for matching the frame and color effects...

Regardless of how you feel about the shot; thats what they wanted, they like the shadows, and it was shot with natural light, it could have been shot anywhere, with millions of backdrops, I captured the shot they wanted, now the butterfly is the problem, I sent a shot to them with the BF in the bottom left hand corner, a major NO GO, so....I guess ill have to figure it out...thanks for your eyes...they haven't seen this one yet...maybe??


----------



## Rebecca V (Oct 14, 2007)

Well the butterfly looks lame. It doesn't look right at all. It looks like you just slapped it on there because you needed a butterfly. Its a pretty poor photoshop job. I'd redo the whole thing...use the same photo just photoshop it different. And be more creative with the butterfly. And I still think the butterfly should be transparent. I don't care what if the song makes me cry rivers. The butterfly isn't whats going to make me buy the cd. Its the cover as a whole that stands out to people. p.s. i'm not trying to sound like an ass or anything, i'm just a pretty blunt person.


----------



## ces (Oct 14, 2007)

_Well shows us what we really know, everyone thought this shot sucked and should have been re-done, although no one really gave a better way to do it, but the shot is, as is, on the cover, they like it and thats all that matters. Now, I can enjoy whats left of my weekend.

_


----------



## williamJ (Oct 14, 2007)

ces said:


> _Well shows us what we really know, everyone thought this shot sucked and should have been re-done, although no one really gave a better way to do it, but the shot is, as is, on the cover, they like it and thats all that matters. Now, I can enjoy whats left of my weekend.
> 
> _


 

the right dimensions for a cd cover is 4.75x4.75 if reshooting is not an option lose the border make the photo color instead of the sepia toned create a straight edge border about 20pxs wide  and change the typography to something more eye catching and implement the butterfly with that, right now the butterfly looks out of place.  If the want to make a nice clean cd cover depend on the way the shot came out to help you 75%


----------



## ces (Oct 14, 2007)

The butterfly is NOT out of place, nor is it lame, nor does anything need to be done to the image; the image has been paid for and decided. Thanks for the shreds.


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 14, 2007)

ces said:


> _Well shows us what we really know, everyone thought this shot sucked and should have been re-done, *although no one really gave a better way to do it*, but the shot is, as is, on the cover, they like it and thats all that matters. Now, I can enjoy whats left of my weekend.
> 
> _



Actually, I did give you a better way to do it, even a few better ways, but you were not open to them.  If you are happy, and the clients are happy, then good for you.


----------



## ces (Oct 14, 2007)

No Matt, I love your work, its not that, you did give other options I didnt have, Im just glad they are happy, as you know, if they are happy,...well..thanks Matt


----------



## whitley (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, this was a pretty heated thread, huh? I liked the picture, I had one suggestion, I'm not sure what type of music this is, but what about a SLIGHT grunge effect on the picture? I did a fake album cover a while back and found that it made all the difference. There are a lot of good grunge tutorials out there. Anyways, good luck with this!


----------



## Rebecca V (Oct 14, 2007)

ces said:


> The butterfly is NOT out of place, nor is it lame, nor does anything need to be done to the image; the image has been paid for and decided. Thanks for the shreds.


 
Don't ask for an opinion if you're not willing to take the bad along with the good. You asked us what we thought and we told you. If you're just going to take it has us "shredding" you then don't ask next time.


----------



## ces (Oct 14, 2007)

You're XXX


----------



## plentygood (Oct 14, 2007)

Rebecca V said:


> Don't ask for an opinion if you're not willing to take the bad along with the good. You asked us what we thought and we told you. If you're just going to take it has us "shredding" you then don't ask next time.


 


ces said:


> You're an idiot!


 
Rebecca has a great point. You did post it and ask for input, which won't always be positive.

But atleast in the end you got what the customer wanted taken care of, which is the bottom line in this case. Congrats.


----------



## Foffen (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with plenty and Rebecca.

You got the job done, - congrats.


----------



## ces (Oct 15, 2007)

This was a difficult project, as you know, some band members can be hard to work with, I had better ideas and shots, but, the customer is always right, and you have to give them what they want, which sometimes, is a part of this work I don't like. I do appreciate ALL inputs, and your time to view, and for filtering my frustrations.


----------



## Kabluey (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm suprised you even asked for replies, as it's obvious you're not very open to suggestions.

Everyone has said it, the butterfly is WAY out of place, the coloring is distracting to the rest of the picture, which is without a doubt supposed to be the main focus.

The guy needs to open his eyes, literally in the shot.

To be honest I would be more likely to pick up a teletubbies c.d if the two were placed beside eachother.

Just my opinion.


----------



## sweet_a (Oct 16, 2007)

i think for a cd cover its kind of cheesy, but that really has nothing to with the photograph


----------



## Renae (Oct 16, 2007)

The butterfly isn't bad or good where it's at.  It looks a little odd to my eyes because it's facing the same was as his head, but then again, I don't know anything.  

The only thing I don't like, is it looks like his arms are monkey arms, they look completely darker than his other skin and looks like he's covered in weird body hair.  Body hair is one thing, but I'm not sure if he's just really hairy or if the editing is making him look extremely hairy.

Other than that, it looks fine to me.  But I probably wouldn't buy the CD just from seeing that cover.


----------

